# What macro ratio for cutting?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What ratio of protein/fat/carbs do you use when cutting?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

1-1.5g prot per lb bodyweight

0.4-0.5g fat per lb bodyweight

carbs fill the empty calories.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Your body digests things by volume, not by ratio. So you think about the amount of each macro you would eat, not a percentage of the total.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

MutantX said:


> 1-1.5g prot per lb bodyweight
> 
> 0.4-0.5g fat per lb bodyweight
> 
> carbs fill the empty calories.


If I met you half way that would be

229g(46%) Protein/ 82g(37%) Fat / 86g(17%) Carb

I hear so many different opinions, anyone else care to comment on this?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm 5,9. 198lbs. About 16% BF - Cutting at the following, roughly.

Cals 1,828, Carbs 92, fats 61, Prot 259


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've spoke to people who suggest 2g+ per lb, and people who suggest less than 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

@hackskii @Pscarb

Cool, I learned how to mention

Would very much value both of your opinions


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I've spoke to people who suggest 2g+ per lb, and people who suggest less than 1g per lb of protein
> 
> Anyone care to comment?


you are over thinking this.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I've spoke to people who suggest 2g+ per lb, and people who suggest less than 1g per lb of protein
> 
> Anyone care to comment?


Unless you are on gear or cutting hard. You will notice little difference between 1g or 2gs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

60/30/10 - pro/carb/fat


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

MutantX said:


> you are over thinking this.


I have 7 weeks left on cycle and want to lose as much fat as possible



simonthepieman said:


> Unless you are on gear or cutting hard. You will notice little difference between 1g or 2gs


So you're saying there's not much difference between cutting on 180g protein and 360g protein?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I have 7 weeks left on cycle and want to lose as much fat as possible
> 
> So you're saying there's not much difference between cutting on 180g protein and 360g protein?


If you wer bulking, but 1) it appears you are on cycle it seems, 2) you are cutting,so there would unlikely to be much difference. at you calorie intake 360 grams of protein would leave you struggling with the cals you have left for fat and carbs. Y'know ENERGY SOURCES.

Its not a case of lift weight + eat protein = muscle growth, energy is a key factor of that equation and the nitrogen balance to be able to deliver the aminos to your blood stream

With the amount of calories you are consuming, i imagine lethargy would be a killer with your macros in post 4. I would drop them to 200 and add to carbs personally


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If you wer bulking, but 1) it appears you are on cycle it seems, 2) you are cutting,so there would unlikely to be much difference. at you calorie intake 360 grams of protein would leave you struggling with the cals you have left for fat and carbs. Y'know ENERGY SOURCES.
> 
> Its not a case of lift weight + eat protein = muscle growth, energy is a key factor of that equation and the nitrogen balance to be able to deliver the aminos to your blood stream
> 
> With the amount of calories you are consuming, i imagine lethargy would be a killer with your macros in post 4. I would drop them to 200 and add to carbs personally


What the f*u*ck are you talking about and why are you getting p*i*ssy?

I'm not bulking, if I was bulking the thread would contain the word 'bulking' rather than 'cutting'?

Secondly, you said there would be little difference between 1g and 2g Protein per lb of bodyweight.. I'm 180lbs, so 2g would be 360g.. I know this is far too much, that's why I questioned your post?

Finally, I haven't told you what calories/ratio I'm consuming, MutantX suggested his way of doing it and I worked out how my target calories would fit his method, for further discussion

Put some vagisil on that sore vagina of yours, it might be 8 a.m but there's no need to be a t*w*at


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> What the f*u*ck are you talking about and why are you getting p*i*ssy?
> 
> I'm not bulking, if I was bulking the thread would contain the word 'bulking' rather than 'cutting'?
> 
> ...


errr what? Where am I being ****y. I've answered your questions. I've been direct, but not rude at all.

In fact I am spending my own time helping you out of good will. What the **** is wrong with you.

Please re-read my post, it appears you have limited comprehention skills

I state that the protein levels would make a difference if you were bulking, but then i go on to state you are cutting and on cycle to confirm, because you gave so little information such as weight, experience and if on cycle or not (which would mean a different perscription to your problem) and then tell you it would make little difference in your circumstances

You also stated marcros in post #4 which i point out what I was refering.

I was sincerely trying to help, but if this you attiutude to assitance. Good luck on your own.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> errr what? Where am I being ****y. I've answered your questions. I've been direct, but not rude at all.
> 
> In fact I am spending my own time helping you out of good will. What the **** is wrong with you.
> 
> ...


I don't understand your post about the 1g-2g protein/bodyweight, maybe I really do have limited comprehension skills, but I interpreted the sentence "You will notice little difference between 1g or 2gs" means that I will notice little difference if I consume 1g per lb, than if I consume 2g per lb

I think you misunderstood my 4th post, I've never consumed that before

Your post confused me, sounded somewhat patronizing (both of them) especially 'ENERGY SOURCES Y'KNOW'

Thanks for your input


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> What the f*u*ck are you talking about and why are you getting p*i*ssy?
> 
> I'm not bulking, if I was bulking the thread would contain the word 'bulking' rather than 'cutting'?
> 
> ...


His post was helpful, chill out and take the advice..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Genuinely confused


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WilsonR6 said:


> What ratio of protein/fat/carbs do you use when cutting?


i start with my off season macro's then reduce as needed, in my opinion far to many come to a cutting phase and just chop things by to much to quickly then are shocked on hard it is.....

so what calories/Macro's do you eat now to maintain your current weight? once you have this maintain your protein at 1.5g per lb throughout (do not cut this) then manipulate your carbs and fats as needed, this is determined on your metabolism. Cut your carbs to fast you will crash and cheat....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WilsonR6 said:


> What the f*u*ck are you talking about and why are you getting p*i*ssy?
> 
> I'm not bulking, if I was bulking the thread would contain the word 'bulking' rather than 'cutting'?
> 
> ...


don't insult other members this is against the rules.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I dont like ratios because one size does not fit all......everyones diff mess around with it


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i start with my off season macro's then reduce as needed, in my opinion far to many come to a cutting phase and just chop things by to much to quickly then are shocked on hard it is.....
> 
> so what calories/Macro's do you eat now to maintain your current weight? once you have this maintain your protein at 1.5g per lb throughout (do not cut this) then manipulate your carbs and fats as needed, this is determined on your metabolism. Cut your carbs to fast you will crash and cheat....


out of interest, do you recommend this same protein requirement for people not on cycle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MutantX said:


> out of interest, do you recommend this same protein requirement for people not on cycle?


if they are pushing 100% in the gym yes, why would it?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i start with my off season macro's then reduce as needed, in my opinion far to many come to a cutting phase and just chop things by to much to quickly then are shocked on hard it is.....
> 
> so what calories/Macro's do you eat now to maintain your current weight? once you have this maintain your protein at 1.5g per lb throughout (do not cut this) then manipulate your carbs and fats as needed, this is determined on your metabolism. Cut your carbs to fast you will crash and cheat....


I've just slowly bulked on 300g protein+as many carbs/fats as possible

I'm now 5 days in to a cut, gone down to 2100 calories straight away which I assume is bad? Especially seeing as I woke up this morning with a cold even though I'm on 5g vit C/multivits/training/eating nothing but healthy food

According to the harris benedict thing I'm supposed to eat 2650 kcal to maintain, I think?

Sorry, Simon


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> What ratio of protein/fat/carbs do you use when cutting?


not sure on ratios but i go with around 300g protein. enough carbs to feel satisfied with each meal and then trace fats from whatever is in the meat.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Plan for today is

250g rice

1 large orange

4 rashers of bacon

1 tblspoon evoo

1 large banana

250g fried chicken breast

200g brocolli

50g whey

25g oats

25g pea/cashew nuts

Puts me on roughly 1993 kcal/64g fat/173g carb/171g protein

Opinions?

Aim is strip fat maintain muscle(on gear)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WilsonR6 said:


> I've just slowly bulked on 300g protein+*as many carbs/fats as possible*
> 
> I'm now 5 days in to a cut, gone down to 2100 calories straight away which I assume is bad? Especially seeing as I woke up this morning with a cold even though I'm on 5g vit C/multivits/training/eating nothing but healthy food
> 
> ...


the bit in bold is why i measure and weigh all my food then when it comes to making changes i can knowing what i am currently doing, plus consistency gives results


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Plan for today is
> 
> 250g rice
> 
> ...


Whats your height, weight, bf estimate and cycle mate? Thats **** all food.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Whats your height, weight, bf estimate and cycle mate? Thats **** all food.


5 ft 9

183 lbs

13% bf

600mg test e/week

That's 2000 calories lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> 5 ft 9
> 
> 183 lbs
> 
> ...


Are you sure??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> 5 ft 9
> 
> 183 lbs
> 
> ...


ahh i see, didnt realise your size.

Personally ive always had good results with lots of low intensity cardio. potato and chicken meals (potato is a large bulk of food for low macros so helps with hunger) and high volume training everyday. Pineapple or favourite fruit around workouts for sugars and this helps with craving sweet things as you get satisfied mentally on that front.

Im a believer in that you have to feed the fatloss when it comes to gear. Well not that you "have" to, but its a good way of doing it, staying sane and strong and ENJOYING it all a lot more.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Are you sure??


Yeah, according to Myfitnesspal

What do you mean by feed the fatloss Powerhouse? Like eat more cardio more?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the bit in bold is why i measure and weigh all my food then when it comes to making changes i can knowing what i am currently doing, plus consistency gives results


Only just started weighing food on first day of cut

Can only progress from here (even after cut)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Yeah, according to Myfitnesspal
> 
> What do you mean by feed the fatloss Powerhouse? Like eat more cardio more?


yeah mate. And train more (not everyones view, but just something i like that works well).


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah mate. And train more (not everyones view, but just something i like that works well).


Doing 6 days a week lifting at the minute, going to slowly add cardio until in about 3 weeks I'll be doing fasted morning swimming


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Doing 6 days a week lifting at the minute, going to slowly add cardio until in about 3 weeks I'll be doing fasted morning swimming


yeah, best option is fasted imo. And then hang off carbs until late morning to keep the fat burning last longer.

For instance, i smash stims down when i wake, do 40mins cardio at about 8am on an empty stomach and then eat first meal (chicken and potato) at about 10.30 - 11.00am.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah, best option is fasted imo. And then hang off carbs until late morning to keep the fat burning last longer.
> 
> For instance, i smash stims down when i wake, do 40mins cardio at about 8am on an empty stomach and then eat first meal (chicken and potato) at about 10.30 - 11.00am.


What stims? I've got ECA, gonna add Clen in a couple weeks too and swap between the 2


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> What stims? I've got ECA, gonna add Clen in a couple weeks too and swap between the 2


I only use ECA mate. i personally rate ephedrine over clen, and t3 tbh.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I only use ECA mate. i personally rate ephedrine over clen, and t3 tbh.


How do you take it? 2 weeks on 2 weeks off?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> How do you take it? 2 weeks on 2 weeks off?


morning and post workout and just keep using it until not needed. not sure i believe all the "receptor" crap.

i also make sure i dont take much each dose. i dont think you need to have it proper in your face working all the time. enough to get you pushing hard and doing lots of work in your workout, but not so much you are off your face and wouldnt look out of place on a dancefloor on friday night.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I only use ECA mate. i personally rate ephedrine over clen, and t3 tbh.


this shows how different we all are as i rate Clen and T3 far above ECA


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> this shows how different we all are as i rate Clen and T3 far above ECA


its not so much the fat burn thing, clen and t3 both make it harder for me to "judge" when i need food. I like to do a lot of things by feel and i lose that feel with t3 and clen.

When full into diet, ephedrine doesnt seem to do anything plus or minus from a hunger side of thing, so when im hungry, i eat clean food until full and then eat again when hungry. With clen and t3...im hungry about 15 mins after eating :lol: so wouldnt be ideal lol.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this shows how different we all are as i rate Clen and T3 far above ECA


Quite honestly ECA stack never did anything for me in terms of accelerating fat loss. This was when I was monitoring absolutely everything - both food-wise and bodyweight-wise. Only thing that it did was give me more energy and blunt appetite which I guess was enough to consider it worthwhile.

King of the hill I think is dnp, but that's a whole different story..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> its not so much the fat burn thing, clen and t3 both make it harder for me to "judge" when i need food. I like to do a lot of things by feel and i lose that feel with t3 and clen.
> 
> When full into diet, ephedrine doesnt seem to do anything plus or minus from a hunger side of thing, so when im hungry, i eat clean food until full and then eat again when hungry. With clen and t3...im hungry about 15 mins after eating :lol: so wouldnt be ideal lol.


eph for me drops my appetite like a rock, never had an increased appetite from Clen, i uses Albuterol last year and found it better than clen (less sides)


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i start with my off season macro's then reduce as needed, in my opinion far to many come to a cutting phase and just chop things by to much to quickly then are shocked on hard it is.....
> 
> so what calories/Macro's do you eat now to maintain your current weight? once you have this maintain your protein at 1.5g per lb throughout (do not cut this) then manipulate your carbs and fats as needed, this is determined on your metabolism. Cut your carbs to fast you will crash and cheat....


With 1.5g per pound of bodyweight, do you refer to overall weight or just lbm?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> eph for me drops my appetite like a rock, never had an increased appetite from Clen, i uses Albuterol last year and found it better than clen (less sides)


yeah, heard many say that about albuterol. Nothing drops my appetite apart from eating and nicotine gum :lol:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Macros well to hard and confusing I just eat good food and hope for best


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Elvis82 said:


> With 1.5g per pound of bodyweight, do you refer to overall weight or just lbm?


overall weight


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ricky12345 said:


> Macros well to hard and confusing I just eat good food and hope for best


whats so hard and confusing??


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> whats so hard and confusing??


I'm thick and dyslexic pal people have tryed explaining it to me so many times still don't understand but in my gym the owner sorted something good enough for me which I try and stick to


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

40 - Protein

40 - Carbs

20 - Fats

I would say it is a all round ratio


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> 40 - Protein
> 
> 40 - Carbs
> 
> ...


Erhggghhhhh.


----------

